# My Portfolio



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, I've been working hard to make a portfolio website for my final in one of my college classes.

Here's what I've got so far:
http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net

Yes, I know the 3D link isn't up yet.
Yes, the pictures will link to individual pages eventually that have explanations.
Yes, my real information is on there. *EDIT* Upon further thought, contact page has been removed for now.

Any suggestions?

Anyone know how to vertically center everything in Dreamweaver?


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks good, I like the button layouts on the index page. Personally on raster2.html I would have merged the unused boxes so the user sees only one or two blank boxes rather than 14. As for the centering vertically...that's a good question and I got no idea. As you probally know I switched to dreamweaver this month and have been using the help file to get by...if nobody answers I'd check there.

Oh and your looking for suggestions so I'll just throw some more at ya...maybe put an underline under your email on your contact page so people know it's a link. At first glance I just thought it was text....

That's all I can think of...it looks very spacey..I think a vertical center will really help too.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2006)

The empty space on raster2.html are there for further expansion so the files are already cut up. It looks spacey because my prof wanted it to fit an 800x600 desktop browser.

Yes, the e-mail defiently needs an underline. I didn't think about that.

*Note, I have removed the contact page after some thought in fear of what bigwigs may be snooping around here.


----------



## trepid (Dec 8, 2006)

There may be a cleaner way to do it, but I set up a table 3x3 with 100%width and height then you just put the table you have now in the center cell.  That way you can also make it just a little above center or below.

suggestions, may just be me, but for a second I was trying to figure out why it was selecting the raster when I had my mouse on the vector and then the other way around, since most links light up with a mouse over.  Also maybe a border around it. centering might help that though.

Nice logo, sort of 50's hollywood feeling. but I noticed that the dot on the i is cut at the top
like both the backgrounds a lot


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 8, 2006)

Google agrees with the guy above about vertical centering without CSS: http://lists.evolt.org/archive/Week-of-Mon...207/096257.html


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Thank you, worked like a charm.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 9, 2006)

Major update:
All the pictures have their own page now with at least some text explaining it.
Fixed the screwed up dot for the i in my logo.
Added an underline to my e-mail (you won't be able to see the contact page though because i didn't upload it).
The page is now vertically centered.

Just need to make the 3D section now.

*EDIT:* Site will be down momentarily as I re-upload all the images because some broken links won't fix.
*EDIT 2:* Back up now and working.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 9, 2006)

I know we're supposed to be commenting on the site itself..
..but I just wanted to say good job on the content therein.
Loved the vector recreations especially, and the games montage and the pen..
..was just lovely!
Good show old bean!


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 9, 2006)

Teeny suggestion: in the Raster gallery the "next-back, etc" links only appear when they're needed, which kind of makes them hard to notice and look like they're lost, floating in mid-air. Maybe leave them there permenantly, just greyed out when they can't be used? 

Also just a tiny semantic point but maybe consider switching the word "back" to "previous"? Most people associate the word "back" with browser page navigation (the big green back arrow), rather than flicking through pages of content (ordered picture galleries, blog entries, etc). (I know what I'm trying to say but not sure it's come out right :S) It gets a bit confusing when you're fullviewing a picture and "back" takes you to the previous image in the gallery, not the last one you looked at.

(Oh, and not sure if you noticed but you've left the contact page on again)


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 9, 2006)

heavily gfx filled site... takes a long time to load = not good

it's very stupid to make a picture like this http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net/images/stone2.jpg
you could reduce this to just the little text... or you could just write plain text, would work perfectly well that too..

i give the site A BIG - for taking so long to load, even tho I have 10mbit this takes ages to load. as a site designer or whatever, u need ALOT of more practise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and if u blame the host, then u should consider removing all that graphics and making it simpler and compressing the pictures you need to have there.

showing of photoshop filters is MEH imo... 

other than that, I like the giraff-head on a swan with zebra stripes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you don't take this too hard


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 9, 2006)

Definatly a problem with judging the website on loading time is that once it loads you it's in your cache so I can't recheck out the site to see where to improve. Off the top of my head what I would have done to make the site load quicker is instead of using 20 images I would have made 1 table with the background image the image your using, put a table inside the table and work with in that table for design layout. Of course working with gifs, pngs, and jpegs quality is important as well. ....then again I just looked and even most your jpegs are within the 3kb size.....hmmm....as a web designer I'd still want that first view to load as smoothly as possible....I like the layout, now that it's centered a border wouldn't kill it.....hmmm is it GBAtemps fault the page is loading so slow? I mean I keep looking at your source and all your files are small and you basically did what I said on vector.html....wtf is going on? Whys it loading so slow?


----------



## trepid (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks nice in the middle.
a little thing, the font you used for descriptions is different than the fonts for the menu. Unless there's a particular reason for it you should change it.
Also those descriptions would be a good spot for you to use the image as a background and just have text, since every one of those pages loads a 40k image just for different text.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> It's very stupid to make a picture like this http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net/images/stone2.jpg
> you could reduce this to just the little text... or you could just write plain text, would work perfectly well that too..
> Seconded (although "stupid" is a harsh word). It depends what the site's for though. If it's for a web design course then yeah, it'll need changing. But if it's for an art course where you're only being graded on the presentation and not the website code and performance itself then you might get away with it. (reason being that if it was plain text you wouldnt have to muck around making a new image for each description).
> 
> ...


then meddle with the paragraph alignment and cell padding to get the text to show up in exactly the right place over the top.
http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_tables.asp should cover everything you need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An even better solution would have all of the stars in a big single image as the whole table background. Then place the other elements in table cells, using padding and alignment to get them in the right place. Depends how much time you have


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 10, 2006)

In response to a few things:

Load times: the images are properly optimized as the entire site is only 2.5 megs. It is indeed the host because when you have over 400 people browsing the forums here, that tends to kill the bandwidth and since this will not be the actual site that I would host this on, it doesn't matter much. I simply have it here so I can show my prof can access it without me having to send her all the files every time.

Stone image example: Yes, it is stupid but it's also called "I have so much homework to do for finals that I needed to start taking some shortcuts to get the site done. On Monday I have a programming final. Tuesday I have a Photoshop and Technical Calculus final AT THE SAME TIME as well as 3 magazine ads and a fine art piece due in Photoshop, Wednesday is my Psychology final, and Thursday this website is due.

Photoshop filters: by filters I assume you mean the textures I made. One of our assignments was to make different textures using different features of Photoshop.

fonts: the font I used to describe the image is different from the menu on purpose. You want to use 2 different fonts (usually a serif and a sans-serif) for contrast and never use more then 3 fonts at once.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 10, 2006)

pretty cool, I don't have much to say that hasn't already been said except that I'd like to see you do something with a more apparent style, something like killer7's graphical style (the levels atleast)


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 10, 2006)

ONLY 2.5 megs... are you crazy? 2.5 is waaay to large for a webby
then again u could mean the large images too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, if it's just for school okay... but if it's for showing off here att gbatemp... big NO. as stated before, load time is too long.


----------

